# For public health, let them vape cake



## Alex (22/10/14)

http://www.nydailynews.com/opinion/jacob-sullum-public-health-vape-cake-article-1.1978522

I tried and failed to post this here. So just checkout the original article in the link above.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)

Alex said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/opinion/jacob-sullum-public-health-vape-cake-article-1.1978522
> 
> I tried and failed to post this here. So just checkout the original article.


strange. i tried posting a copied and pasted article earlier on as well and kept coming back with an error


----------



## bjorncoetsee (22/10/14)

The link does not work?


----------



## Alex (22/10/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> The link does not work?



The link does work


----------



## Alex (22/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> strange. i tried posting a copied and pasted article earlier on as well and kept coming back with an error



It's a problem with the built-in xenforo editor. 

The one we used previously was spot on, but seemed to cause issues with tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)

Alex said:


> It's a problem with the built-in xenforo editor.
> 
> The one we used previously was spot on, but seemed to cause issues with tapatalk



small compromise then. but im sure @Gizmo will get it sorted,


----------



## Alex (22/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> small compromise then. but im sure @Gizmo will get it sorted,



I would prefer to get rid of tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)

Alex said:


> I would prefer to get rid of tapatalk



hahahaha sounds to me like you want to pick a fight with some of the loyal members.
ill just stand on the sideline for this one LOL


----------

